# Ichat - Can't see video



## mlocascio (Jun 20, 2009)

I can connect with text, audio and video. While I can see my image I can't see the buddy image. The buddy can see my image. Any suggestions?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Is your buddy's webcam working correctly?
Is your buddy also using iChat or other webcam-enabled program that uses the same IM protocol?


----------



## mlocascio (Jun 20, 2009)

Might be different IM protocol. Thanks for the input.


----------

